# Repurposing eggshells!



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Now whoever thought of this?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

That looks so cute! Thanks for posting. My dad now has an "idea".


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh my! Brilliant! Then just carefully crunch up the shell when you're ready to transplant! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Great idea, I was using yoghurt cartons to start seeds, this is great.


----------

